# Drinking hot tea every day linked to lower glaucoma risk



## Northerner (Dec 16, 2017)

Drinking a cup of hot tea at least once a day may be linked to a significantly lower risk of developing the serious eye condition, glaucoma, finds a small study published online in the _British Journal of Ophthalmology_.

But drinking decaffeinated and caffeinated coffee, decaffeinated tea, iced tea and soft drinks doesn't seem to make any difference to glaucoma risk, the findings show.

Glaucoma causes fluid pressure to build up inside the eye (intraocular pressure), damaging the optic nerve. It is one of the leading causes of blindness worldwide, and currently affects 57.5 million people, and is expected to increase to 65.5 million by 2020.

https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2017/12/171215143303.htm


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 16, 2017)

I drink Tea for England !   Some good news


----------



## mikeyB (Dec 16, 2017)

I thought I read somewhere that drinking hot tea (and coffee) increased the risk of oesophageal  cancer.? 

Sometimes you just can’t win


----------



## Amigo (Dec 16, 2017)

Different week, different advice!


----------



## trophywench (Dec 16, 2017)

It's obviously correct, as I haven't got glaucoma then ....... my dad had an auntie who he reckoned died of tannin poisoning - the days of coal fire hobs when the kettle was always on the boil and the teapot was on the side keeping warm and used to just get topped up from morning till night, never ever saw her empty 'old' tealeaves out and start again with new ones! - and soon learned to not be thirsty when they visited ....

Dunno if she had glaucoma or not though!


----------



## Amigo (Dec 16, 2017)

trophywench said:


> It's obviously correct, as I haven't got glaucoma then ....... my dad had an auntie who he reckoned died of tannin poisoning - the days of coal fire hobs when the kettle was always on the boil and the teapot was on the side keeping warm and used to just get topped up from morning till night, never ever saw her empty 'old' tealeaves out and start again with new ones! - and soon learned to not be thirsty when they visited ....
> 
> Dunno if she had glaucoma or not though!



Brought back memories that Jenny. I can remember an old neighbour who did the same and had a tin of that very sweet cream by the fire to put in her strong, stewed tea. Fussells I seem to think it was or something like that. Definitely not Carnation cream. Don’t recall whether she had eye problems (I know she had hygiene problems though!)


----------



## trophywench (Dec 16, 2017)

Arrgghh!!!  Fussells made condensed milk - known to be sweeter than anything else known to the human race - though my mom used to make ace coconut pyramids with it, cooked on rice paper and divine!  The only time it was ever allowed in our house!


----------



## Vince_UK (Dec 16, 2017)

Amigo said:


> Brought back memories that Jenny. I can remember an old neighbour who did the same and had a tin of that very sweet cream by the fire to put in her strong, stewed tea. Fussells I seem to think it was or something like that. Definitely not Carnation cream. Don’t recall whether she had eye problems (I know she had hygiene problems though!)


I remember Fussels my from my Childhood days Amigo.  Haven't heard of it for what seems like centuries. Used to love eating it straight out of the tin with a spoon and got many a spank of my Mother for doing that lol. Was terribly sticky as I recall.


----------



## Vince_UK (Dec 16, 2017)

trophywench said:


> Arrgghh!!!  Fussells made condensed milk - known to be sweeter than anything else known to the human race - though my mom used to make ace coconut pyramids with it, cooked on rice paper and divine!  The only time it was ever allowed in our house!


My Mom used to also during her weekly Sunday afternoon cooking sessions.
She called them coconut haystacks and yes I remember the rice paper bases
Wonderful things.
This forum brings back many memories for me sometimes, simple, pleasurable, childhood ones.


----------



## Vince_UK (Dec 17, 2017)

I have just remember another childhood event. One of my brothers, I have 4, had a penchant for the syrup out of tinned fruit. He would puncture the bottom of the tin and drain the syrup out and drink that and put the tin back in the pantry cupboard. He did that for a while until Mom went to open a tin one day only to find it completely devoid of any syrup. There was hell to pay that day I remember it well. The solution was a hasp and staple with a padlock being put on the cupboard door lol
OOOOHHHHH Happy days


----------



## mikeyB (Dec 17, 2017)

I use condensed milk to make the caramel for millionaires shortbread, and in making tablet. It’s a very versatile ingredient, actually. I’ve always got a tin in the house, as every baker should.

More info at Foodsnoberry.co.uk


----------



## Radders (Dec 17, 2017)

My grandad used to take a small tin with tealeaves and Fussells to work. Adding boiling water made it ready sweetened tea. He also used to spread Fussells on bread.


----------



## scousebird (Dec 18, 2017)

I remember my eldest brother (10 years older than me) eating "conny onny" butties.  I never could stand condensed milk.

Coincidentally I had an eye test yesterday and the optician decided to check for glaucoma (I already have the very beginnings of cataracts).  I had not seen this optician before and as I don't know my parents' eye history he decided to be thorough.


----------



## scousebird (Dec 18, 2017)

PS.  I love tea and I have to drink it hot cos I can't stand it when it starts to cool.


----------



## chaoticcar (Dec 18, 2017)

My tea has to be black and hot ,leaving it to cool  YUCK 
   CAROL


----------



## Vince_UK (Dec 18, 2017)

When I drank tea in the UK it had to be strong and sweet with 2 bacon sandwiches to keep it company 
Guess I won't be drinking much tea in future.


----------



## scousebird (Dec 18, 2017)

Vince_UK said:


> When I drank tea in the UK it had to be strong and sweet with 2 bacon sandwiches to keep it company
> Guess I won't be drinking much tea in future.


Well you can still drink the tea, just walk away from the sugar & bacon butties


----------



## Vince_UK (Dec 18, 2017)

scousebird said:


> Well you can still drink the tea, just walk away from the sugar & bacon butties


That tantamount to committing Hara Kiri


----------



## scousebird (Dec 18, 2017)

Vince_UK said:


> That tantamount to committing Hara Kiri


----------



## Northerner (Dec 18, 2017)

Vince_UK said:


> When I drank tea in the UK it had to be strong and sweet with 2 bacon sandwiches to keep it company
> Guess I won't be drinking much tea in future.


Tastes can change quite quickly. I used to have two sugars and full cream milk in my tea - I'd now find that disgusting as I have no sugar and skimmed milk (converted to both long before diabetes, so not as a consequence of it). Cold tea is pretty horrible, but actually distilled alcoholic tea is even worse - we once made our own as teenagers after a chemistry lesson that revealed  the magical properties of the Liebig condenser  It tasted like really bad whiskymac (if any '70s teens remember that!  )


----------



## mikeyB (Dec 18, 2017)

I was mostly a sixties teen, about which I remember little, apart from Barbara. 

I’ve long since drunk tea only, no milk, and no sugar. It’s the only way to appreciate tea. I like my milk to taste of milk, and tea to taste of tea. Skimmed milk is a no taste abomination created when fat was the great evil. 

Imagine asking for skimmed milk in your tea in Barnsley. Should be full fat, and slightly over so you get little white floaters on the top.


----------



## Vince_UK (Dec 18, 2017)

Desolute lifestyle Northie lol


----------



## Radders (Dec 20, 2017)

scousebird said:


> I remember my eldest brother (10 years older than me) eating "conny onny" butties.  I never could stand condensed milk.
> .


that’s it, I remember Mum telling me that’s what they were called!


----------

